# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 06.01.2010 - 07.01.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.aqm -> c:\windows\system32\dckp.smo ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.13739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2623707, AVAST4: Win32:Oficla-D [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.dw -> c:\windows\system32\netprotocol.dllDoS.Win32.Delf.t -> c:\temp\quarantine\exe.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Sprut, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Ddos.Sprut.B, AVAST4: Win32:Oliga [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\temp\quarantine\dd.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.npl -> c:\windows\ccdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.150, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.109051 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.abmh -> \ucmvwsf_copy.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.5303, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AJCN, NOD32: Win32/Rootkit.Agent.NSJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bcp -> c:\program files\plugin.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bdt -> c:\windows\system32\netprotocol.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bhi -> d:\новая папка\sizenwse.ani ( AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Flystud.yo -> c:\windows\system32\acf7ef\74be16.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4360, BitDefender: GenPack:Backdoor.Generic.183253, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Dummy.a -> c:\users\валера\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\  cookies\userlib.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Dummy.a -> c:\users\валера\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\  cookies\userlib.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.bz -> c:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\hejreh.exe ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.FP trojan )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.cc -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\ihho.exe ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.FP trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBlocker.hh -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\uipthr.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.746, NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.FO trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.adqc -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.171, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Zbot.UN trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.adqn -> \kiss.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.107938 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dfem -> c:\windows\system32\ccda_v8.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.lhc -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$data ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOCZ, AVAST4: Win32:Downloader-CZJ [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.oc -> i:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.cwev -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:VB-OCM [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.ajqk -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.10083, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2938510 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.ajqk -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.10083, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2938510 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.ajsw -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.110647, AVAST4: Win32:Walivun [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.ptw -> c:\windows\temp\2.tmp ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2395123, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.ubg -> c:\temp\quarantine\vipava.exeWorm.Win32.AutoIt.tc -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.11372, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

